# re-homing Clover



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

So there is no easy way of saying this, but I am re-homing Clover 

My physical health has deteriorated so much over the last year. I now find myself in a position where it's hard to walk her.. That's not the only reason. It's looking likely I will be moved into supported accommodation, as I can't live independently. I've been in touch with a lovely local family rescue who have now got a space for Sunday.. Please don't judge me, it's been heart breaking thinking this decision through over the last couple of months or so. A friend told me I was daft earlier, but as another friend pointed out they don't know what I deal with on a daily basis. I've spent the week in tears.

I am sorry to you all, but above all I am sorry to Clover. Will miss you so much, but I can't give you what you need and deserve anymore.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

No one will judge you for matters that are beyond your control CM. I'm sincerely sorry for both your circumstances and sad predicament. However, if you know that Clover is going to a good home then that knowledge in itself should be a substantial relief to you I'm sure. Will they allow you to see her from time to time?

Best wishes me and MrsZee.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. For what it's worth, I always think Clover has come across looking very well cared for and happy, so you shouldn't doubt yourself that you haven't provided her with the utmost care. I know this decision has been playing on your mind for many months now though, and I think it probably is best if it's going to continually worry you and prolong your recovery etc. All the best to Clover and yourself too.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry your health is so bad it has driven you to rehome your lovely Clover & think you are being very responsible taking the time to find a
really nice rescue rather than leaving things to the last minute so she has to go wherever you can find a space. If only all owners cared as much!
Praps you can ask the rescue to keep you updated so when they find her a new loving home you will feel relieved & not fret so much?
Take care of yourself x


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

We had that happen a couple of years ago with our neighbor.The young gal that used to walk the dog actually took it in and brings the dog by on a daily basis.I dont know if they will allow that in assisted or not.Might be something to look into.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh CM no one would or should judge you for your decision, we all know how much you love Clover, I'm sorry you've had to make this choice but you need to put yourself and your health first and foremost.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry CM, I know how much your heart will be breaking. Will be thinking of you on Sunday. Clover will be fine she is such an adaptable girl. Take care of yourself.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh Tina I am so very sorry I am in tears for you here I know how much you love Clover but please take care of yourself


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am sure no one will judge for making such a heart breaking decision  I am so sorry that your health has deteriorated so much that you feel you can no longer give Clover the care you want to give her and whatever happens you will always love her. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

No one is going to judge you CM, we all know how hard you have battled with your illness and to keep the dogs over the years, and we all know too that there was no way you would give Clover up unless you really have no other choice because you love her so much. You take care, and don't forget we will always be here if you want a chat and support that as ever wont change. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry you have had to make this choice but you are doing it out of love.for her.Please take care of yourself


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh CM, I am so sorry.
But I have noticed over the months I've been here how much you care about Clover, even though your health has been failing, and how you always want to do your best for her, so of course I would never judge you.

You have found a lovely local family rescue for Clover and, although it is breaking your heart that she will soon be going there, at least you have chosen well for her and you know she will be well looked after.

But please also try to look after yourself too, and if that means moving into supported accommodation, then at least you will get some extra help.

Take care CM and please keep in touch with us xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you all. Sat here in tears, as I have been all week.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

CM.Maybe you can get arrangements for still being able to see Clover and still be a part of her life.Hopefully things will work out.Take care of yourself and please stay in contact with all of us.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm sorry it's got to this point 

You've done an amazing job of looking after her so well despite all the obstacles you've had and I think you're being incredibly brave and selfless putting her first now.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well. I judge you. I judge you to be one of the most caring and thoughtful dog owners on this forum. I judge you to be a lovely, genuine woman who has fought hard against the odds to keep her dogs with her, and has, in the end, sadly had to admit defeat. I judge you to be a dog owner who is putting her dog before herself. 

Everyone judges on a daily basis. What you don't deserve, and what nobody who knows the slightest thing about your past should do, is _condemn _you for your decision. There are genuine reasons for rehoming a dog, and your reasons for rehoming Clover are high up amongst them. Far better for Clover's and your own sake for you to accept that you're no longer in a position to give her the best possible life you can, and that, because of circumstances beyond your control, you're moving into supported accommodation, than to struggle on blindly and end up neglecting your dog.

I'm sorry things have come to this, CM,but you have nothing to reproach yourself for, and we certainly have no reason to reproach you. We are not in your situation on a daily basis.

Have a ((((hug)))) from me, and take care of yourself. You're doing the right thing for both you and Clover.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just no words..........take care


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh I’m so sorry  I think you are very selfless to put Clover’s needs before your own. Hopefully there can be some arrangement where you can still see her, or at least see other dogs?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Oh, CM - we all know you have not taken this decision lightly. I only hope that you will not only be able to get her a loving home, but also be able to keep up with her progress.

Take care of yourself, my dear, and don't blame yourself for anything. You have always done your very best for your girls.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I am so sorry  You are a wonderful person, while I haven't spoken to you much one thing that has come across loud and clear in all your threads is your love, care and devotion for your girls! Even when you really weren't well your first thoughts were their welfare! I think you are an amazing person, you once again have put the care of Clover first. This must be so hard for you look after yourself CM XXX try not to be to hard on yourself XXX


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am so sorry and I am absolutely sure that you have thought so very hard about this painful decision and made it for the best reasons. Do please stay in touch with us all and I'll be thinking of you on Sunday xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

There are genuine reasons for people rehoming their dogs, and yours is a genuine reason.

I too was in a position where I wanted to care for my Aunt's dog Zack when she was taken into hospital, which we knew she wouldn't be coming home. Unfortunately Zack didn't get on with Duke. Duke was too much for Zack. It broke my heart having to take him back to the Dogs Trust. He wasn't there a week when a lovely couple in their youth of retirement offered him a home. I was lucky enough to see them when I took a few of Zack's items to the Rescue Centre.

It really was the best outcome for both dogs and you will realise it will be the best outcome for Clover. You will be more relaxed not having to walk her and give her all the attention she needs, you can sit back and take good care of yourself.

It may be a comfort to you if her new owners could send you a photo of her in her new home, you will see then how happy she is.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

So very sorry.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

I*'m so sorry you are having to do this. Every one knows how much you love Clover, and that this is not an easy decsision for you to make.
Take care of yourselve , and keep in touch.Will be thinking of you both on Sunday, hope everything goes well for you.xx*


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry you've had to make this difficult decision, really respect you for the love and care you've always given your dogs. There comes a time when you have to put yourself first.
Tango was surrended to rescue by an elderly couple who could no longer care for her needs, from the state of her I think they'd struggled on for too long. However, she's become the perfect pet for us as I'm sure Clover will give heaps of joy to whoever's lucky enough to rehome her. Dogs adjust so quickly when they're loved .
Bless You and Clover.xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry CM


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So very sorry CM. It must have been one of the hardest decisions you have ever had to make. I hope that you get suitable accommodation very soon and that you will get to see your lovely Clover in her new life. Sending best wishes, take care x


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry to be reading this, you have always come across as a very caring person towards your dogs. Take care and I hope you still come on pf to speak to us all


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

The rescue just phoned. I've got to take her down for 3 pm tomorrow. My heart is breaking


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh Tina I just don't know what to say I feel your pain you always put your girls first before yourself Has the rescue got a home lined up for your baby girl
If there was any way you could keep her we all know that you would and yes a heart breaking decision for you I am so very sorry


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

They said a well looked after dog like Clover won't be there long. They've also said they will keep me updated. Can't see for crying


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry in the end you did what was best for both your girls  take care ..


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am so, so sorry.
My heart goes out to you.
What a dreadful situation and such a selfless act on your part.
Try and take a little comfort from the journey you have had together. I'm sure you wouldn't have missed it for the world. You have each been a stepping stone for the other. Clover would not be the wonderful,well rounded little soul she is without you.
You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

You truly are a selfless person Tina - putting Clovers interest at heart. Its such a difficult decision and I will be thinking of you tomorrow. You can always talk to me whenever you need to or if you ever feel like you need a doggy cuddle I'll happily come up and see you 

Big hugs and take care of yourself. You're most important! Clover will be fine and will always love her mummy.. x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

What if I make her unhappy by sending her away - can't bear the thought of her been sad. can't stop crying


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww, bless you ! Because Clover has only known love and kindness I'm sure she'll quickly learn to trust her new owner/s. Both my rehomed girls have been quick to settle and transfer their affections to us , in fact I think Reena's previous owner had a little pang when she saw how loving she was with me !She did remark on it. 
So be prepared for that , it must hurt a little , but as my very level headed yorkshireman hubby says - 'they're dogs !'
She will be fine I'm sure, you will be the one who frets. Dogs tend to live for the moment.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> Aww, bless you ! Because Clover has only known love and kindness I'm sure she'll quickly learn to trust her new owner/s. Both my rehomed girls have been quick to settle and transfer their affections to us , in fact I think Reena's previous owner had a little pang when she saw how loving she was with me !She did remark on it.
> So be prepared for that , it must hurt a little , but as my very level headed yorkshireman hubby says - 'they're dogs !'
> She will be fine I'm sure, you will be the one who frets. Dogs tend to live for the moment.


Thanks -- I won't be seeing her again, as she's going to a rescue. As long as she's happy, and they love her


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

She sounds so lovable I'm sure they won't be able to resist her. If I could cope with another I'd certainly have her.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> She sounds so lovable I'm sure they won't be able to resist her. If I could cope with another I'd certainly have her.


The rescue have said that she won't be at the rescue long


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

You are one brave lady and i admire you for putting Clover first. I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

As others have said CM you are a very brave and special person, doing what is best for your lovely girl.
I agree with the rescue, Clover won't be there very long, she's such a lovely girl, I know she will very soon find a loving home.
Try not to get upset,(easier said than done, I know), I can't even imangine what you are going through. But remember everyone on PF will always be here for you , so please keep in touch.
Will be thinking of you and Clover, so please take care and look after yourself. xx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Clover will be fine, take care xxx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> What if I make her unhappy by sending her away - can't bear the thought of her been sad. can't stop crying


Dogs are very good at adapting to different situations - I'm sure it'll be strange at first but she'll be ok  I know this is so hard, but you're doing the right thing by both of you.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry and nothing we can say will take away how you are feeling,you are showing Clover how much you love her and how unselfish you are,I once when I was ill had to do the same my boy found a lovely home and was so happy but didn't take my heartbreak away,as others have said we are here if you need to chat.xxx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Can i just stay here please.. so very upset


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for you.
But you doing what is the very best for Clover...such lovely dog would find loving family soon and I.hope you can be updated on at least that she is in.good hands. You are very unsrlfishnand caring person.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

It may happen to any of us one day. My friend has lively little dog whose owner could not take care of him anymore. He is doing very well in.his new family. As long as they have loving and caring people who.can give them time they need they are fine and adjust well. Clover will be Ok .


----------



## MissPink (Mar 6, 2015)

So sorry xx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Can i just stay here please.. so very upset


awww sweetheart you can stay here and just chat to us when you feel you need to


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> awww sweetheart you can stay here and just chat to us when you feel you need to


Thank you so much


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is terrible...sorry but I'm crying with you.
Is there no one on this forum that could take her on for you and still keep in touch.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh CM - my heart is absolutely breaking for you - wish I was closer to you so I could help / give you a big RL (((hugs)))


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh CM - my heart is absolutely breaking for you - wish I was closer to you so I could help / give you a big RL (((hugs)))


I could do with a RL hug right now


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Is there no one on this forum that can take Clover on and can still keep in touch for you to see her?


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh CM, my heart is breaking for you, can't stop thinking of you .
Please remember to keep in touch with everyone on PF, when ever you need to chat, we are all here for you.
Will be thinking of you today, please take care of yourself.
((((((big hugs for you both.)))))). xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Thinking of you today


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw I'm so sorry CM, its obvious how much Clover means to you, you have made a very selfless decision. (((hugs)))


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry you've had to come to this decision, wipe away the tears today and enjoy you last day together. Thinking of you.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Thinking of you today Tina gentle hugs to you


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Thinking of you today, CM.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

You know I think you are one of the bravest people I know and that you love for Clover is above selfishness and you always put her first - your heart must feel like it's breaking, please be gentle and kind to yourself.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all - been up all night just hugging Clover and crying. My heart is in pieces


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all - been up all night just hugging Clover and crying. My heart is in pieces


Take care of yourself ..


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

feel so sad for you  a heartbreaking decision but we have to do what's best for them.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Thinking of you today x


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Thinking of you today CM. Xxxxx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sending love and strength for you today CM.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thinking of you Tina.. xx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Hope you are okay xx


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Thinking of you CM


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

She gone. It's a lovely little rescue. They said she won't be there long.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I am sure they will find her a wonderful home Tina I am so very sorry you could not keep her I know how much she meant to you but as always you put her before yourself that takes some courage I admire you as we all do and I hope that things work out for you when you have to move please stay on here though so you can talk to us anytime


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm sure she will be snapped up within days all you have done for her will shine through.
Take care of yourself x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sure she will find a loving home just as you gave her, my heart goes out to you having to go through this.xxxx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope you find some comfort in knowing that she won't be there long.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> She gone. It's a lovely little rescue. They said she won't be there long.


Thinking of you xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Just had this mail off the rescue



> Hi
> Thanks for your email. It is a pleasure to have her here. We've taken some lovely pictures of her for the website and don't think she'll be here for very long.


That's some comfort


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Just had this mail off the rescue
> 
> That's some comfort


That's kind of them I am sure she will have a wonderful home one just like you gave her


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice to see you have heard from them all ready Tina, I'm sure she won't be there very long.
Thinking of you, take care of yourself, and please do keep in touch.xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been out all day CM but have been thinking about you on / off all day (((hugs))) you've done a very brave thing

We're all here for you and I really do hope you'll pop in and let us know how you're doing, take care xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Been thinking about you and giving my girls extra cuddles.
Please stay in touch . xx Prayers and thoughts.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

hurting so much. Can I just sit here? no one need reply . Just need a safe and friendly place to be.. and here's like home


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh of course you can hun ...... have you got anyone who can come round and be with you?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhh of course you can hun ...... have you got anyone who can come round and be with you?


no no one..


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh CM, my heart goes out to you but please take comfort in knowing you have done the best thing for Clover and please stay on PF to talk to us


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> no no one..


Oh Tina, I know I said it last night, but I really do wish I was closer as I would be round like a shot

I remember when I had to rehome Mia (one of my cats - long story, but a similar 'best for her' situation) and it was absolutely awful ..... and I was also by myself .... wish I could take away some of the pain for you


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> Oh Tina, I know I said it last night, but I really do wish I was closer as I would be round like a shot
> 
> I remember when I had to rehome Mia (one of my cats - long story, but a similar 'best for her' situation) and it was absolutely awful ..... and I was also by myself .... wish I could take away some of the pain for you


I wish you were closeer too - on Facebook if you are and want to add me x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll drop you a pm


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

sending big hugs


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sending hugs too xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Thinking of you take care


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thinking of you, please stay on PF we all like talking to you and care about you.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Glad the rescue has given you comfort in that she won't be there for long, take care xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I've only just seen this sad, sad thread.

CM - what a hard year you've had. 

Your love and commitment to your girls always shone through, despite your personal difficulties, so how could anyone think bad of you? quite the contrary.

Clover will be just fine, I'm sure, due in the main to your love and care for her, even now, when you are unselfishly rehoming her.

Remember that you are still, and always will be, part of the PF community, so please do stay around. Sometimes it will hurt, when you read of others pets, but I'm sure you will benefit too.

Take care Tina. XX


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

My heart goes to you. I still feel the hurt when we had to rehome Toffy, though he was only five weeks with us (unexpected gift)...long story though we thought we found him much more suitable place for his needs...lots of space to run and other dogs company which he missed..but still I wonder if he was ok?...
Clover will be fine ... Hugs for you.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

getting very pissed to cope


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Stay safe. XX


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I AM ok jusdty very pisswsdc and thrn who knows whst x


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Tina, keep your chin up, stop drinking the happy juice or you'll have a wicked hang over tomorrow! You love Clover with every fibre of your being, and you are giving her the best life you can, despite your own needs. You are so brave.... Im sure you are broken hearted, but you need to pick yourself up and keep going as your flower girls would be upset to see you unhappy. I wish I could take your pain away, but only time will do that and the knowledge that your dear little Clover is happy and safe in a new home. Thinking of you, big hugs x x x


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I've just seen this thread - so sorry it's come to this, CM, but Clover will find a new home easily because she's such a nice dog, thanks to the love and care you have lavished on her. It takes a huge amount of love and bravery to be able to do what's best for your dog, even though it breaks your heart.
Look after yourself and please stay around here, you're an important member of the big PF family xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope you enjoyed your little tipple Tina and are sleeping it off now. We all want you to carry on being part of the PF family so please don't stop posting on here.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping you haven't too much of a headache this morning and you have come to terms a little with the brave thing you have done.

You have so much of my respect


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

my apologies for getting into a state on here last night


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> my apologies for getting into a state on here last night


No problem hun, we're all here for support x


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning Tina, today is another day  We are all here for you..... x x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Morning Tina, hope you are O.K.. No need to apologise, everyone understands what you are going through.
Please take care of yourselve and please stay on PF, we are all here to support you.
Thinking of you and sending hugs and lots of positive thoughts your way. xxx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

You have been through so much Tina and you have been so very brave just take one day at a time now we are all here for you


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

cloversmum said:


> my apologies for getting into a state on here last night


Don't be daft, if any one of us can say we would have dealt with what you did and not get in a state we would either by lying or not true animal lovers. Be kind to yourself today and know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better today CM, no "sorry's" needed, we understand what you have been and are going through.
Just look after yourself and get your own health on the right path to recovery


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> my apologies for getting into a state on here last night


Who could blame you eh? Just hope the head isn't too bad.

Take it step by step, a day at a time, and look after yourself too. Try and do something nice for yourself.

Clover will be fine, and you will stay in each other' hearts forever; that I'm sure of.

Love never dies. XX


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all. It's feeling very strange at home today.. empty and I feel lost. Keep thinking I can hear her


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

What an incredibly brave and selfless thing you have done CM. I can't imagine how hard it was and how heartbroken you are, but totally understand you had to do the best for Clover. 
Hope you are as ok-ish as you can be.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

phoned my nurse, she's off today, so waiting for duty worker to phone me. I am in a mess


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Big virtual hugs to you CM. Stay strong


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I cant really say anything that hasn't already been said.Sending my prayers your way.You are such a brave person.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> phoned my nurse, she's off today, so waiting for duty worker to phone me. I am in a mess


This may too hard to do alone. If coming on here isn't enough, and you can't get in touch with your team, then remember there is always Samaritans. Just unloading to a stranger may just make it a little bit more bearable. XX


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Summersky said:


> This may too hard to do alone. If coming on here isn't enough, and you can't get in touch with your team, then remember there is always Samaritans. Just unloading to a stranger may just make it a little bit more bearable. XX


Excellent advice. Please get help if you need it. Remember we're all here for you , You're welcome to PM me.


----------



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Your heart must be breaking, but just remember you have been an incredible lady, making these choices and a wonderful owner and have done the best for Clover, by putting her needs first - no dog could ask for more xx take care

I hope you hear news soon about a new family for her xx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you have a date for you move yet CM as I'm sure in a way it will be easier to be somewhere new without the memories, a fresh start for you.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

waiting to hear if the crisis team are coming out to see me or not


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Stay strong Tina,hope you get a call soon. Everyone is thinking of you.
Take care & god bless.xxx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Excellent advice. Please get help if you need it. Remember we're all here for you , You're welcome to PM me


That applies to me as well Tina.xx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope you're doing ok, just remember that you really have done the best for her.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> Do you have a date for you move yet CM as I'm sure in a way it will be easier to be somewhere new without the memories, a fresh start for you.


I agree - I think it will make a huge difference (((hugs)))


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all - the crisis team are refusing to come out and see me


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

That seems very wrong, can you get hold of anybody else or keep at them, I can't believe they won't come and see you when you need them, if worse comes to worse could you turn up at A&E as some one from the MH team would have to come and see you then wouldn't they, please take care of yourself.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Get to a&e if you don't feel safe CM.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll be OK - just feeling lost. Miss both her so much


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Progress - after hassling the crisis team again, they are going to bring me some medication to help calm me down, and ring me later.. lets just hope they do


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Good.


----------



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

That is terrible, you really need support. I'm not sure if these people could help you, you would probably feel better talking to someone (apart from on here of course). It might be worth a try. I know Clover hasn't passed away but your loss is similar 

*Animal Samaritans Pet Bereavement Service: 020 8303 1859*, www.animalsamaritans.org.uk


----------



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

our posts crossed - that's good news, lets hope they turn up xx take care xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

crisis team came out and gave me a box of tablets and left were here less than 60 secs


----------



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh no that is awful  . Sending you much love and strength vibes xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm appalled ! Please stay on-line , we're all concerned about you.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Sending you a great big hug X 
Try & distract yourself with a feel good book - I usually go for a Rosamunde Pilcher, The Shell Seekers is her best


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

That's terrible that they never stayed to help you, but hope the tablets help, if not and you don't get any more help as others have said go to A&E Tina.
Try to stay strong and stay online, we are all concerned for you.
Sending you big hugs and lots of good feeling vibes.
Take care of yourself.xxx


----------



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

How are you this morning Tina? I hope the tablets helped. Take care xxx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Hope you are feeling a little better this morning Tina


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Clover's on the rescue website http://www.madsods.com/dogs/clover/

Miss you so much sweetheart


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Big hugs Tina.. x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

awww she looks beautiful on there too do they keep you informed when she has a new home Tina


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Clover looks lovely, I'd be tempted if I wasn't working all day


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Awww bless her, what lovely pics,. she looks gorgeous Tina, and in such beautiful condition, its easy to see she has been so well cared for and loved.
I'm sure she will be snapped up very soon.
Sending big(((((( hugs)))))) for you Tina, stay strong. God bless. xx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Her photos show how well looked after she has been, a real credit to you. 

Hopefully she will find a new home very soon.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all. Went into town with my support worker this afternoon - was very strange coming home to an empty house


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all. Went into town with my support worker this afternoon - was very strange coming home to an empty house


Unfortunately i really do know how you feel on that one.When Oliver passed the wife called and said she couldn't go home alone so i met her in a parking lot by the house and we sat there for several hours then went and got food before we finally got brave enough to go home.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I know it is so very hard for you and wish you all the best i can that things get better.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope your okay


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hope your ok Tina .


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I really hope Tina won't mind me giving a quick update - I just don't want people to get really worried if she doesn't post tonight. 

Anyway, she's having a couple of days away ..... I was going to message her and ask if she minded me posting - but I haven't - I know Clover isn't far from her mind and she is thinking about her a lot naturally - but it's been lovely seeing her upbeat messages the past couple of days and I want her to enjoy the time away .....

When she's home I'll drop her a message letting her know there's several people asking after her and am sure she'll be back to update you all soon ...... forgive me Tina....


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

So sorry you;re having to go through all this....... not sure what to say, thinking of you x Clover's little write up is a credit to you


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks @Lilylass


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> I really hope Tina won't mind me giving a quick update - I just don't want people to get really worried if she doesn't post tonight.
> 
> Anyway, she's having a couple of days away ..... I was going to message her and ask if she minded me posting - but I haven't - I know Clover isn't far from her mind and she is thinking about her a lot naturally - but it's been lovely seeing her upbeat messages the past couple of days and I want her to enjoy the time away .....
> 
> When she's home I'll drop her a message letting her know there's several people asking after her and am sure she'll be back to update you all soon ...... forgive me Tina....


Thanks for update


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update Lillylass,have been wondering how Tina is.Good to hear she is having a couple of days away, it do her the world of good.
Please tell her we are thinking of her.xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi everyone. I've been staying at my sisters for a couple of days. I wasn't coping at home without clover. 
I am home today. Had a lovely couple of days, but not looking forward to been home. 

Thanks for the concern everyone


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

So sorry that you're having to go through this Tina  I can't imagine how hard it must be. I think you're one of the bravest people I've 'known', you've done what is best for Clover. I really hope you start to get some better support, your MH team sounds terrible 

I have to say, looking at the website, you've picked such a lovely place for Clover to go, the people look so friendly and each dog is so very obviously cared very much about, I'm sure they'll pick a lovely home for Clover.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

This actually makes me want cry. I know a couple who would have been the perfect home for Clover but they aren't quite ready yet to have another dog after the loss of their 14 year old Lab.

I really hope she finds the perfect place and is loved as much as she's known all her life


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Dreading going home today. An empty house, etc. 

But I've got to face it at some point


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I know most of us have sadly been in that situation at some point when we've suffered the loss of one of our beloved pets - it does take a while to adjust - I really do hope you can get moved & settled into your new place soon as I'm sure that will help. Take care


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I am so sorry Tina its going to be hard I know without Clover I wish I did not live so far away and the fact that I have two old dogs one is not too good with other dogs now she has gone blind though I would have taken her for you if I had no other dogs Have they given you any idea when you are moving yet


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry if I worried people. The mental health team did nothing to help Mon/Tues. By Tues night I was desperate, so my sister said I could go up there until today. I tried to get on here to post on my phone, but it wasn't allowing me to.

I've had a lovely couple of days. Home now though. Hoping some time passing from Clover going lessens the pain a bit and I can cope better - we will see.

My nurse has put in a referral for a needs assessment to be done, before I can move.. dunno how long that will take.

Thanks for all the support again x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Just had an email off the rescue - they've had several calls about Clover, and a retired couple are off to view her tomorrow. Mixed feelings, glad she will have a new home though


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

c.m. i'm so sorry that your health has gotten worse. knowone is judging you, we all want whatever is best for you and clover take care. keep in touch with us all if and when you can.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

it's going to be a lucky family who get to adopt Clover. Not many dogs in rescue have been as well loved and looked after as her. Hopefully she'll be settled in her new home soon and you can concentrate on getting yourself looked after properly.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

cloversmum said:


> Just had an email off the rescue - they've had several calls about Clover, and a retired couple are off to view her tomorrow. Mixed feelings, glad she will have a new home though


I know it probably doesn't feel like it right now but it's great news she has a family interested in her.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Westie Mum said:


> I know it probably doesn't feel like it right now but it's great news she has a family interested in her.


oh I quite agree - I am glad she won't be in a rescue long. Just hope it works out for her


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> oh I quite agree - I am glad she won't be in a rescue long. Just hope it works out for her


She is such a beautiful and loving little girl I am sure they will love her as you did and give her a wonderful home Now you need to take care of you


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am glad for Clover if the retired couple adopt her they will have so much time to give her while she settles in, when I rehome I love it if its a retired couple so am keeping my fingers crossed for Clover, I still feel for you and think you have been unselfish please look after yourself and stay on PF.xxxx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been reading this thread and of course your other thread when you rehomed Daisy and I must just say how brave you've been. A lot of respect for you xxx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Pupcakes said:


> I've been reading this thread and of course your other thread when you rehomed Daisy and I must just say how brave you've been. A lot of respect for you xxx


Thank you - I don't feel brave at all. I am missing Clover especially so very much


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Thank you - I don't feel brave at all. I am missing Clover especially so very much


You're welcome, you may not feel it, but we can certainly see it. I know how much you love the girls and you did the ultimate selfless act for them. Not everyone would or could do it, despite it being in the dogs best interest. I hope you can get all the help and support you need now, I'm not on FB anymore, haven't been since last year but you can PM on here or use FB messenger with me if you want xxx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Pupcakes said:


> You're welcome, you may not feel it, but we can certainly see it. I know how much you love the girls and you did the ultimate selfless act for them. Not everyone would or could do it, despite it being in the dogs best interest. I hope you can get all the help and support you need now, I'm not on FB anymore, haven't been since last year but you can PM on here or use FB messenger with me if you want xxx


Wondered where you'd gone to - thought it was me. I'm OK. Been a week today since I last saw Clover, it's all very raw. And I am currently drinking which isn't a good sign, but I need to numb the pain somehow x


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Wondered where you'd gone to - thought it was me. I'm OK. Been a week today since I last saw Clover, it's all very raw. And I am currently drinking which isn't a good sign, but I need to numb the pain somehow x


Oh no! I left aggggess ago, I just had enough of FB and all the nonsense it brings, it wasn't you! 

Sorry to hear you've been drinking, I hope the MH team are able to help you in a more positive way. What have they said are the next steps?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Pupcakes said:


> Oh no! I left aggggess ago, I just had enough of FB and all the nonsense it brings, it wasn't you!
> 
> Sorry to hear you've been drinking, I hope the MH team are able to help you in a more positive way. What have they said are the next steps?


The MH team hasve been crap over the last week.. I ended up going to family last Wed as I wasn't coping. Home now. Due to see my nurse tomorrow, but she is so young and it's her first qualified job. Even she says she doesn't have the experience to deal with complex cases, but there isn't anyone else


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I wish so much I could have kept Clover, but it wasn't fair on her. She deserved more than I could give her. I hope her new home love her, and see past her little issues. 

she's such a loving little girl . Miss you Clover girl more then words can say x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> Just had an email off the rescue - they've had several calls about Clover, and a retired couple are off to view her tomorrow. Mixed feelings, glad she will have a new home though


So pleased that some one is interested in Clover, a retired couple sounds perfect, they will have plenty of time to settle her in ,I'm sure they will love her, it would be hard not to, she is so gorgeous, and a real credit to you.Any family who get Clover will be very lucky indeed.
Take care of yourself Tina, you are a very brave and special person.xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Honeys mum said:


> So pleased that some one is interested in Clover, a retired couple sounds perfect, they will have plenty of time to settle her in ,I'm sure they will love her, it would be hard not to, she is so gorgeous, and a real credit to you.Any family who get Clover will be very lucky indeed.
> Take care of yourself Tina, you are a very brave and special person.xx


all I ask is that someone loves her and treasures her


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> The MH team hasve been crap over the last week.. I ended up going to family last Wed as I wasn't coping. Home now. Due to see my nurse tomorrow, but she is so young and it's her first qualified job. Even she says she doesn't have the experience to deal with complex cases, but there isn't anyone else


Oh man  sorry to hear they're crap too. If I lived closer I'd come round and keep you company. Would something like volunteering at a local shelter help you out? It would get out the house, keep you busy and give you contact with dogs, plus you you would be helping out dogs in need. Just an idea


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

IHow are you this morning Tina, hope you are feeling a bit better now.
Maybe a good idea from Pupcakes about volunteering at a local rescue, when you are feeling up to it of course.
In the meantime, take care and look afteryourself and don't forget, everyone on PF are always here for you.xx


----------

